# How to keep track of mileage and time on bike?



## canadianbrah (Jul 8, 2011)

Pretty much the title.

Newbie with a Honzo. Wondering how I can go about tracking the kms and hours I’ve spent on the bike? Are there odo’s or some kind of app that will keep track of this?

Thanks


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Strava app is the easiest. You can use it for free or buy their subscription packs if you are into keeping up with statistics. You just activate Strava on your phone and leave it running while you ride. It will record everything for you. 

Another method is to pick up a device like a Garmin Edge 520. I have one for my road bike and love it.

If you have multiple bikes, make sure you list them all in Strava so you can place your mileage on the correct bike.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

canadianbrah said:


> Pretty much the title.
> 
> Newbie with a Honzo. Wondering how I can go about tracking the kms and hours I've spent on the bike? Are there odo's or some kind of app that will keep track of this?
> 
> Thanks


The options are almost limitless & how much they cost is almost as vast.

You could spend as little as $15 dollars on a wired device.

It'll show you basics like distance (trip & overall), time, speed etc.

Or you could go full noise & get a device that measures everything from cadence to calories burnt o_0

I prefer the basics & have a Lezyne Mini Gps. It's small, wireless & gives me more than enough info. Plus, it's near the cheaper end of the spectrum.

'Born to ride!'


----------



## Leafkiller (Sep 2, 2018)

Battery said:


> Strava app is the easiest. You can use it for free or buy their subscription packs if you are into keeping up with statistics. You just activate Strava on your phone and leave it running while you ride. It will record everything for you.
> 
> Another method is to pick up a device like a Garmin Edge 520. I have one for my road bike and love it.
> 
> If you have multiple bikes, make sure you list them all in Strava so you can place your mileage on the correct bike.


This is one of the easiest options. There are many apps out there. I regard Strava and MapMyRide as the two best. Both have free option plans. I have used both and will recommend either one.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

You might consider using Trailforks to track your rides. Not only does it track all the same data other apps do (total time, moving time, max and average speed, elevation, etc., etc.), it also provides real time mapping. I find that pretty useful when riding trails I'm not familiar with. Especially stacked loops, or large trail systems. And if you're interested in logging specific bike usage (assuming you have more than one bike), you can pick which bike you ride on whichever ride. You can then filter rides to see how many miles and how much time is spent on a specific bike. I do this for monitoring maintenance intervals on my different bikes.


----------



## mrclortho (May 12, 2009)

I run both a Cateye Adventure wireless bike computer and sometimes use my phone app (Samsung Health). The cyclometer tracks real time speed, elevation, odo, average speed, and has a total mileage ever (or from the last battery change). The app tracks all the other stuff and draws a google map while you ride.

All cool stuff but the ole bike computer is my goto.


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

The bicycle computer (wired to the front wheel) keeps track of that info and and is cheap. then you need a way to record the data.
I input the ride distance and time in an Excel Spreadsheet.
I also add in the entries for maintenance such as "new chain" with the date. Then I can sum the miles after the chain installation for example.

Or Strava -then in your profile settings you can add a bike, and gear to that bike. Again, you can add a chain and Strava will track the number of miles on the chain. Strava will not keep track of hours on the gear though. You'd still need to track that data separately.

I'm too much of a nerd and record Strava, Garmin and a computer. Then enter that data to Excel. Excel still contains all the maintenance entries, in addition to ride time and distance.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

I use my Garmin watch, which automatically uploads to Strava. The bike is already in Strava gear so it shows how many miles I have put on it.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Strava. Not for the competitive nature of it but for the tracking and being able to log changes to components on each bike you have on your list. Personally, I'd like to see them improve on the app by making the bike mileage tracking feature more powerful to include being able to track and log maintenance intervals and such but at least it has what it has. Link Strava to Trailforks app, too. It's a phenomenal app that's getting better all the time.

You're a beginner and I think Strava is a great way to motivate yourself through the process of building skill and endurance and I'm really glad I was turned on to it from the beginning of my relatively short mtb career. I often cite my experience that really lit and kept the fire going early on for me of having those, sometimes often, rides where I have just felt like hammered **** and what a crappy ride that took way too much effort and I was really wanting to bail out on all the effort it takes to become proficient and fit only to find at the end of that ride when the upload was done, that I really kicked the ass of some of my problematic segments. Had I not had that tracking to compare from previous achievements, or lack there of, I easily could of walked away dejected and turned off. Instead, I couldn't wait to get back to it and go again. Just a thought to share regarding the further benefit of Strava.


----------



## charrito_jlh (Nov 23, 2017)

I use my Garmin Fenix 5 paired with the cadence and speed sensors. Garmin then feeds to all other apps (Strava, MyFitnessPal, etc). 1 device that tracks all of my workouts, on and off the bike.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

as everyone says

-make a free account in strava
-get a garmin edge 500 cheap (used, fleabay...etc)
-start garmin let it find satellites, start logging, go ride, stop when ending ride, shut off garmin
-upload the most recent activity to strava, bang. done.

-garmin will automatically log a new ride next time you use it. if you do not upload to strava and ride again, garmin will append to the existing activity logging accurate miles but screwing up strava (this can be changed but the default is append)


all the above has options and ways to do things differently, but the simplest way is as shown. use gps and upload after every ride, it tracks it all. and the garmin edge 500 is old and therefore cheap used

---

you do not need extra speed sensors unless you are concerned with specific details about where you are that instant. gps tracks are damn accurate when processed overall, but inaccurate for instant speed and time as reception varies especially under trees. but the total ride and time is logged 

and strava posts a very close accurate representation

-------------------------
another cool thing with free strava is 

flybys...

after you upload a ride and wait a few minutes (or days) you can go check flybys and anyone else who (a) was somewhat close to you and (b) also uploaded gps tracks (c) you can see how many other meatbags happen to be riding your area around the same time (as long as the rides aren't marked private) 

letting you know about other hammerheads in the area, and maybe showing you trails or access points you didn't know existed...as well as how your speed relates to theirs....and you can watch the rides they did...it is a neat feature


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

127.0.0.1 said:


> as everyone says
> 
> -make a free account in strava
> -get a garmin edge 500 cheap (used, fleabay...etc)


I'm currently using my phone (cheap metropcs 16gb that use just for riding) and combine it w/Strava, but thinking I may go for a GPS. Can you buy those re-furbished from Garmin??

I did buy a MINI!! gps from Lezyme but ended up selling it to a member here way too tiny for my old ass.


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

Strava is pretty much the gold standard, everything else gets turned off.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

I just use Strava free version on my phone, it's not very accurate for elevation compared to a real gps, mileage is close, and hours seems to be quite good. It's so easy to get way-too much gear, I like not having to bring one more thing along (like a gps) that also needs to be charged. I ride dirt 90% of the time, so I don't pay attention to mileage at all, hours is all that matters. I would recommend starting with Strava on your phone, and see how that goes. My (used) road bike came with a 'computer' that mounts on the bars, shows mph pretty good, that is useful on the roadbike if you're trying to maintain a certain speed, but would be useless on an mtb imo, compared to just putting free strava on a device you already own (phone). I keep a plastic bag handy for if it's might be a wet ride so my phone doesn't get destroyed.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

jcd46 said:


> I'm currently using my phone (cheap metropcs 16gb that use just for riding) and combine it w/Strava, but thinking I may go for a GPS. Can you buy those re-furbished from Garmin??
> 
> I did buy a MINI!! gps from Lezyme but ended up selling it to a member here way too tiny for my old ass.


google search shows Garmin selling refurb edge 500's on amazon
https://www.amazon.com/Garmin-GARMIN-REFURBISHED-GPS-Based-Computer/dp/B00KBEWKSA

don't know about factory direct, can't find refurbished on teh garmin home page
makes sense they'd use amazon to blow them out there...everyone wins


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

jimPacNW said:


> I just use Strava free version on my phone, it's not very accurate for elevation compared to a real gps, mileage is close, and hours seem to be quite good.


It's pretty easy to get hours right 

I agree that elevations may be a bit off but it's close enough for me. When I go on group rides most everyone else use Garmins or similar devices and there's always variations amongst them and my phone seems to be somewhere within the norm. Mileage is always very close.

Point being that although dedicated GPS devices are nice they aren't necessary, if you already have a phone that's all you really need.


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

I just ride. I have no need to track how far or how long I've ridden.


----------



## JimmyAsheville (Oct 21, 2018)

Phillbo said:


> I just ride. I have no need to track how far or how long I've ridden.


Me too. Just jot on my calendar quick note regarding ride. Use a Garmin on my road bike though.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Phillbo said:


> I just ride. I have no need to track how far or how long I've ridden.


Why did you post in a thread about mileage tracking then? :lol:

Its a fun tool. If you're actually training for something, it can be a very useful tool.


----------



## JimmyAsheville (Oct 21, 2018)

One Pivot said:


> Why did you post in a thread about mileage tracking then? :lol:
> 
> Its a fun tool. If you're actually training for something, it can be a very useful tool.[/QUOTE


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

fredcook said:


> You might consider using Trailforks to track your rides. Not only does it track all the same data other apps do (total time, moving time, max and average speed, elevation, etc., etc.), it also provides real time mapping. I find that pretty useful when riding trails I'm not familiar with. Especially stacked loops, or large trail systems. And if you're interested in logging specific bike usage (assuming you have more than one bike), you can pick which bike you ride on whichever ride. You can then filter rides to see how many miles and how much time is spent on a specific bike. I do this for monitoring maintenance intervals on my different bikes.


I use Strava and trail forks. Strava will give you total miles for the year and you can put in notes when you change chains, do suspension service ect. If you pay for the premium it you can set up an emergency contact and can send a beacon to them. My wife knows something is wrong if i dont move for 20min lol. Recently found out that your phone is insured if damaged while riding.

Trail forks does a a lot. And shows you where you are going not just where you've been.


----------



## Spec44 (Aug 17, 2013)

I use Cyclemeter on my phone. It keeps/presents lots of stats, is highly customizable as to what's on a screen and how many screens you want to scroll through, compatible with bluetooth devices, and at the end of the ride it asks if I want to share with Strava, Facebook, etc.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Spec44 said:


> I use Cyclemeter on my phone. It keeps/presents lots of stats, is highly customizable as to what's on a screen and how many screens you want to scroll through, compatible with bluetooth devices, and at the end of the ride it asks if I want to share with Strava, Facebook, etc.


I too have used Cyclemeter for a long time. In addition to all of its features, it is easy to setup auto export to Strava or manually send gpx files to ridewithgps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

